# 8/30/11



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

I put the boat in the water no real plans other that knocking the cob webs off. I left out around eleven, just me and a flat gulf. I only had a couple of hours so went a head and put out a stretch 20 and a duster and headed west out of perdido pass. I never was deeper than 47 feet just planned on catching and releasing some kings. My first rod hits a nice solid hit and run but not much fight I get him to the boat surprise a little ling. I am thinking cool never caught one trolling. I get reset continue one bumping along until I see some bait fish I make a pass near them boom the duster pops out the water with a big splash fish on, get him to the boat another ling weird day trolling


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Nice these couple close in cobia today make me wanna put my kayak in Tom eve


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

That is great.. Strange things happen this time of year trolling close in... It seems here lately that you either need to stay in about 40-60 ft of water or you need to be in 300-700 ft. seems the 100-200 range has been just about fished out.. Again, Congrats on the two suprise cobes


----------



## neuby (May 8, 2009)

bamagun said:


> That is great.. Strange things happen this time of year trolling close in... It seems here lately that you either need to stay in about 40-60 ft of water or you need to be in 300-700 ft. seems the 100-200 range has been just about fished out.. Again, Congrats on the two suprise cobes


This is the time of the year we often start seeing big cobes in the bay. Reasonable I guess to also find them close to the beach randomly, but pretty cool catching them on the troll...


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

neuby said:


> This is the time of the year we often start seeing big cobes in the bay. Reasonable I guess to also find them close to the beach randomly, but pretty cool catching them on the troll...


Neuby, I hope that fever jdkingfisher passed on to you gets better soon..... there are no cobes in the bay, no grouper, no snapper, no manatees.... everyone just move along, nothing to see here .....


----------



## neuby (May 8, 2009)

swhiting said:


> Neuby, I hope that fever jdkingfisher passed on to you gets better soon..... there are no cobes in the bay, no grouper, no snapper, no manatees.... everyone just move along, nothing to see here .....


LOL- DEFINITELY no manatees and I am sure all of the ling, grouper and snapper are way to short even if they were in season...


----------

